
Mark Cuban Prodded Tesla's Elon Musk to Settle SEC Charges - taspeotis
https://www.wsj.com/articles/mark-cuban-prodded-teslas-elon-musk-to-settle-sec-charges-1538678655
======
drannex
Archive.is alternative - [https://archive.is/Zstq5](https://archive.is/Zstq5)
(gets around paywall)

